# Limbsavers on recurves?



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Just curious if you guys are putting limbsavers on your recurve limbs? They come standard on most compounds and help alot, just wondering if it is needed on recurves.

Thank you


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't ever tried 'em, but I've seen guys put the mini limbsavers on their recurves, and even longbows. There's some discussion about where they do the most good. Some say the fadeouts, others like 'em closer to the string nocks. If you're having trouble with bow noise or vibration, they're probably worth a try.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

they have smaller ones for recurves, as thorwulfx stated....in fact I think Saunders labels them minis for recurves.....had them on a bow once....not sure how much they helped, but they sure didn't hurt anything....would have to do some kind of side by side decibel or noise tests, and not sure if anyone has....they're not that expensive....so give em a try.....


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I traded a set of limbs and my new limbs came with them installed so I left them. Can't say if they work or not. I wouldn't go out and spend money for them though although my good friend has them on every thing he owns.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Decibel tests were done and have been posted before. Not withstanding that folks state they find noise reduction, the decibel reduction was less than equivalent to a pin dropping in quiet room. Similar numbers, with the pin being louder than the decibel reduction value. Still, that's only a notional reference, so if it works for some, it works. Personally, I have had hearing loss since young adulthood, so they do squat for me.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Sanford said:


> Personally, I have had hearing loss since young adulthood, so they do squat for me.


So you probably haven't jumped the string in a while.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a set of the regular sized ones on a set of limbs. I think they work well - quieter and reduce viberations. Only thing I don't like is that I can't get my limbs back in thier limbsocks with them on.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Sanford said:


> Decibel tests were done and have been posted before. Not withstanding that folks state they find noise reduction, the decibel reduction was less than equivalent to a pin dropping in quiet room. Similar numbers, with the pin being louder than the decibel reduction value. Still, that's only a notional reference, so if it works for some, it works. Personally, I have had hearing loss since young adulthood, so they do squat for me.


Figured someone did the study..just never read it.....I have Menier's Disease..so my hearing out of my right ear is almost nonexistent...so I could not tell a difference anyway.....people tell me my bow is quiet...heck..they are all quiet for me......

I think I can get my bow quiet enough without them.......


Lee


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Limbsavers...come on man, that's not traditional...:doh:


:wink:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

fotoguy said:


> Figured someone did the study..just never read it.....I have Menier's Disease..so my hearing out of my right ear is almost nonexistent...so I could not tell a difference anyway.....people tell me my bow is quiet...heck..they are all quiet for me......
> 
> I think I can get my bow quiet enough without them.......
> 
> ...


I believe it was Bender who wrote a TBM article, somewhere in the neighborhood of 1fps loss and 4.2db reduction on the limbs and 2.2 db reduction on the fades. A dropped pin is 10 db, but again, that's a comparison on just db. What do we hear in frequencies, what does a deer hear, and what matters?????

My wife went through some Menier's trouble years back. Tough stuff to deal with, good luck.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

well....for what it's worth...the deer I have shot without limbsavers on my bow never seemed to notice.....so I guess in my case it doesn't matter much....at least to me......


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

reddogge said:


> So you probably haven't jumped the string in a while.


I ain't scared by much anyway


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

centershot said:


> I have a set of the regular sized ones on a set of limbs. I think they work well - quieter and reduce viberations. Only thing I don't like is that I can't get my limbs back in thier limbsocks with them on.


I took a set off a set of hoyt limbs because they would not fit back into the roll up hoyt case. In fact a riser, two limbs and a string is all that will fit in that case.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

TBM ran an article testing varioius silencers and the limbsavers. They tested them on a non-ILF bow - and they found that they worked best mounted about an inch from the string near the limb tips, and contrary to Sanford's statement - they found that they worked as well as many string silencers and made a fairly significant difference in noise. When they tested mounted at the fadeouts they found no difference in sound. Personally - I have found that on an ILF bow they seem to work better at the fadeouts - but on my Black Widow they worked MUCH better at the limb tips. 

What I like about them is they reduce vibration and reduce hand shock. It is not a lot - but it is noticeable and for a few extra bucks to make the bow a bit quieter and have a bit less handshock - to me it is worth it - but it is not necessary. You will notice that a great many - if not most Olympic shooters have them mounted at the fadeouts - they are not doing it to reduce noise - but to reduce vibration.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

The first Olympic archer has the attached at the fadeouts - when we attach them to hunting bows we usually attach them on the inside - but on a non-ILF bow they work better at the limb tips.

OH - and they are not the "mini-limbsavers" - they are actually labled as Recurve Limbsavers - the mini are MUCH smaller


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I use them, they do reduce the noise if you place them right but it depends on their size and how well the design works. I don't have them on all of my bows, my Kaya foam limbs are quiet enough so there is no need.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

sharpbroadhead said:


> TBM ran an article testing varioius silencers and the limbsavers. They tested them on a non-ILF bow - and they found that they worked best mounted about an inch from the string near the limb tips, and contrary to Sanford's statement - they found that they worked as well as many string silencers and made a fairly significant difference in noise. When they tested mounted at the fadeouts they found no difference in sound. Personally - I have found that on an ILF bow they seem to work better at the fadeouts - but on my Black Widow they worked MUCH better at the limb tips.
> 
> What I like about them is they reduce vibration and reduce hand shock. It is not a lot - but it is noticeable and for a few extra bucks to make the bow a bit quieter and have a bit less handshock - to me it is worth it - but it is not necessary. You will notice that a great many - if not most Olympic shooters have them mounted at the fadeouts - they are not doing it to reduce noise - but to reduce vibration.


Interesting. I was wondering if it mattered where you installed them. Can they be taken off successfully and remounted to find the "sweet spot"? That sticky tape holds pretty well


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Can they be taken off successfully and remounted to find the "sweet spot"? That sticky tape holds pretty well


The original glue holds great (too good really) but that makes it difficult to get them off again. I 'roll' the original glue off when new and use double sided tape (ebay) which holds good but comes off easier if you want to change positions. You need to replace the tape for the next try though.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I started using them years ago when I was trying to tame down a Hoyt Gamemaster. They seemed to help so I just stuck with them. I don't notice a whole lot of difference with noise with my ILF rigs, but for those of us that are sensitive to any vibration in the riser, they work well. I'm not talking about handshock, but that slight "buzz" that is sometimes evident to certain people. It's more annoying than anything else but the limbsavers, placed ad the fadeouts, seems to work well.


As to the placement, I think it might depend on what you are using them for. If you are using them for noise, closer to the limb tips might be the ticket. If you are using them to eliminate any felt vibration, I think placing them at the fadeouts works best. I did some testing of my own early on and I found that the closer the limbsavers were to the limb tips, the more energy they robbed, and for what I was using them for (felt vibration, not noise) the loss of performance wasn't giving me any gains. 


KPC


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

For Jeff...

















KPC


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahh. Thanks


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

FWIW, I just installed a set on my compound and they suggest (actually read the instructions!) getting them as far out on the limbs as possible. Would have to belive the same for a recurve - but they add significant weight at the tips, so I keep them closer to the fade outs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Near the tips may be effective for sound, perhaps as a sort of string stop. But it is also going in increase mass in a place where you want as little as possible, getting weight out near the tips is actually hard on the limbs and can increase handshock.

Now dealing with Db isn't as simple as it sounds because dB is a Log scale. So 3dB is a twofold increase in pressure, 10dB is a ten times the pressure. Only in dB math is 10+10=13 
That said humans are really not capable of telling anything less than a 0.5-3.0dB change in pressue depending on frequency and amplitude. That set of leaves rustling at 60dB is definitely not half the pressure of a gunshot at 140dB.

So in short: you probably won't notice it anywhere but your hand and pocket-book.

-Grant


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

They worked great on my buffalo, I tried the at the tips but the did not work so I put them in the middle of the limb they made a huge diff there.


----------

